# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  встроенный фаервол WindowsXP3

## kLen

Доброго времени суток 

_Тема частично обговаривалась, но если вопрос препарировать то_

Достаточно ли  встроенного фаервола WindowsXP3??? для персонального пользователя 
Если  
1) Закрыть часть портов ( wwdc ) 
2) Отключить ненужные службы 
3) Винда лицензионная (т.е обновляется) 

1. В чем + и - в таком случае встроенного фаервола по сравнению с дополнительным фаером (имеется ввиду free версии вроде аутпостаfree2009, Сomodo и т.д)
2. В чем + и - в таком случае  дополнительного фаера

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Damien

> В чем + и - в таком случае встроенного фаервола


он не контролирует исходящие подключения/трафик. Сл-но - велик шанс запустить, умело замаскированный под бесполезную утилиту, троян, который вмиг отправит любую инфу на любой сервер.
А уж как он "удобно" настраивается...

----------

